# The Strange Magic of: Jeff Buckley



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

First of a series of YouTube live concert clips that I find greatly please me, for any number of reasons. In this case, Jeff Buckley's performance here of _What Will You Say_ at the Auf SüdBahnHof is compelling for its emotional force. One senses the younger Buckley's pain (real or imagined) at his father Tim Buckley's seeming indifference to the fact of his existence. Plus, it is just a great song. Rock lost a treasure with Buckley's untimely death. I am not a big fan of his total output, but there are about a half-dozen of his songs that work very well for me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I only have the Grace album, which is ok. I'm more of a Tim Buckley fan.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Tim and Jeff: an amazing father-and-son example of both artistic idiosyncrasy and vocal gift. I do prefer Jeff's work to Tim's, but Tim's "Sweet Surrender", especially the live version, is especially fine. On YouTube, take a look/listen at the live Velvet Jungle performance of Jeff's "Grace" and the SüdBahnHof "Last Goodbye".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think that Tim was indifferent to his child. Dream letter is one of the most beautiful songs I know and it's dedicated to Jeff. And also Mary Guibert described their only encounter as something very tender and heartbreaking.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

NB, thanks for your input on the Buckley meeting. I'll do more research, as my imperfect memory recalls an account that indicated no such intimacy and closure. The emotional power of the song, though, remains.

"His biological son Jeff, who was eight years old at the time, and had met his father only once, was not invited to the funeral. This, he later said, "gnawed" at him, and prompted him to "pay [his] respects" by performing "I Never Asked to Be Your Mountain" at a memorial tribute to Buckley in Brooklyn, in 1991, six years before his own accidental death.[22]"

Edit: picked up this from the Wikipedia article on Tim Buckley.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

With the turning of the year and an influx of new members as the world turns, I think I'll recycle past Strange Magic favored live video clips, perhaps adding another song or two. Here's the first again--Jeff Buckley....


----------

